# Looking for a pet Gecko



## robthegeek (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi I hope I'm posting in the right area here,
But I really want a pet gecko, I want something I can handle, I've heard leopard geckos are the best and friendliest to be handled but I live in Australia where they are illegal.
Can you recommend a good pet gecko that doesn't mind being handled, and I don't want to damage it by touching it either, I am very careful when handling small wildlife I have handled wild skinks(spelled that wrong I think) and baby bluetongues before, though never owned or had one.
Just got my basic licence for reptiles and I'm really keen to get a gecko.

Out of curiosity too what snake is the easiest and friendliest to handle is it the cornsnake?
If you can help me decide on a gecko and how many I should get, that would be great also for whatever gecko you kindly recommend can you refer me to a caresheet for it.

Cheers,
and thanks for your time.
Robert


----------



## Trewin (Apr 23, 2015)

marbled geckos seem pretty easy to care for, they are really cheap. Otherwise get a skink


----------



## robthegeek (Apr 23, 2015)

Trewin said:


> marbled geckos seem pretty easy to care for, they are really cheap. Otherwise get a skink


Hmm only trouble is from what I researched marbled geckos hate being handled, which is what I want to do if only a bit. Thick Tail Geckos on the other hand I heard a like leopard geckos,
and don't mind as much handling, please know that I am not neccesary after something easy I am getting two bearded dragons too, and the gecko I will be getting a little while after I have made the beardies comfortable with their new home, I will have the gecko in a different tank of course  I don't paying a bit to get a good handling lizard. What do you guys think of thick-tailed they sell them in Australia.
Cheers,
Robert


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 23, 2015)

Not many Aussie gecko species take well to handling.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Apr 23, 2015)

If your after a pet that doesnt mind being handled then take geckos off the list. 
99% of them dont take well to handling. 
Corn snakes are also illegal as they are not native. You really need to download a copy of the species allowed list amd research from there. 
Keep in mind all snakes have the ability to bite ans you will get bitten at some stage.
Beardies are pretty much what it sounds like you are after. Keep in mind they are solitary animals and will likely kill or injure each other if kept together


----------



## robthegeek (Apr 23, 2015)

kitten_pheonix said:


> If your after a pet that doesnt mind being handled then take geckos off the list.
> 99% of them dont take well to handling.
> Corn snakes are also illegal as they are not native. You really need to download a copy of the species allowed list amd research from there.
> Keep in mind all snakes have the ability to bite ans you will get bitten at some stage.
> Beardies are pretty much what it sounds like you are after. Keep in mind they are solitary animals and will likely kill or injure each other if kept together



Well I already have beardies but I love lizards of all kinds and don't mind snakes I did not know corn snakes were illegal thanks for that could you give a link for a species allowed list ,
as for keeping only one bearded dragon I tend to disagree mine love each other and most pet shops I know sell them in breeding pairs(even if their not breeding) male and female, about the thick tailed gecko I read on a proffesional site it can be handled for 15 - 30 min day as an adult as they are very similar to leopard gecko that way but your all right most geckos from what I've heard don't seem to like handling, but I feel anything can get tame, and most petshops I have inquired at have told me either the marbled or thick tail gecko are best to get, having done some research it seems marbles REALLY don't like handling, whereas thick tails 50/50 chance may well get used to it and like it providing the person is very gentle and doesn't force the lizard to do anything, same with most small animals, then eventually they will get used to you.

All this is not my own knowledge but what I have learnt from books, forums, professional breeders and pet shops.
I may still be wrong, but I like to keep a optimistic mind which seems to be a rarity in this world.

Cheers Everyone, Thanks for your time, really appreciate it
Rob

- - - Updated - - -

Not to say that you or anyone on this site isn't a professional as well,
Have a good day, you all seem very well versed in what you do


----------



## stimigex (Apr 23, 2015)

Geckoes do not like being handled full stop, The majority of pet shops will tell you anything that they think will make a sale!
Anyone that is a gecko keeper/breeder that is worth their salt will tell you that they are a look at and don't "play" with creature!


----------



## robthegeek (Apr 23, 2015)

stimigex said:


> Geckoes do not like being handled full stop, The majority of pet shops will tell you anything that they think will make a sale!
> Anyone that is a gecko keeper/breeder that is worth their salt will tell you that they are a look at and don't "play" with creature!


 Well that is quite a insult to a lot of good breeders out there, because there are so many good people who will handle Certain geckos particularly the leopard gecko which I may remind you is the no 1 reptile pet apart from beardies.
for your information I have seen many thick tail geckos being held(and that is what I mean by handling) and they don't mind at all, no one can truly tell what the creature likes or does'nt like not me not YOU, unless the gecko itself acts like it does not want to be held, if it is okay with you then go figure its fine, anyway the pet shop I have talked to are the best pet shop in australia thank you very much amazingamazon and they DO know their stuff so unless your prepared to argue against them and many good books out there by people who know a lot more than both of us combined, then I'd be very careful, any animal can be tamed that is how god made them.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 23, 2015)

Been breeding different types of geckos for a lot of years now.They do not like to be handled as others have already written.


At the end of the day you will do what you want anyway and seem intent on disregarding the advice you have got from here so far.I really don't understand why you bothered asking in the first place given your responses to advice given.


Best of luck with your new gecko when you get it and be sure to keep asking the pet shop for any advice should you need it.


----------



## robthegeek (Apr 23, 2015)

Ramsayi said:


> Been breeding different types of geckos for a lot of years now.They do not like to be handled as others have already written.
> 
> 
> At the end of the day you will do what you want anyway and seem intent on disregarding the advice you have got from here so far.I really don't understand why you bothered asking in the first place given your responses to advice given.
> ...


Well sir, I have seen a lot of geckos being handled maybe this is because they were leopards and thick tail I got onto this silly forum because I wanted to see other opinions I did stupid biased opinions the sort tha
t would make most fringe , and you treating me like a idiot does not help learn your manners sir please, don't bite people who only want to learn and for you all be more open minded leopard geckos are the best
reptile pet known in the world and their are so many images of people handling thick tails and the lizards not caring in the least strange because you say they do, I think I will stay of biased forums like this one where people like you obviously do not handle your geckos enough to find out if they can be tamed. Even though I give your probably a great breeder, but then many are who are patient and you seem patient.
just beware of the facts thick tailed lizards are almost like leopards and leopards are the 2nd best lizard to handle in the world.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 23, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## MesseNoire (Apr 23, 2015)

It's a reptile forum. There is going to be bias opinions......

Any reptile not native to Australia is illegal.....

You're welcome to your opinions just as others are but going off a few books and sites hardly gives you enough experience and knowledge to argue with people that have been in the game for years.
Reptiles don't like being handled, they tolerate it.
Some geckoes will tolerate it better than others. One particular species will not tolerate it more than another, it will come down to the individual animal.
Thick tailed geckoes may just be more documented as "liking" being handled. Doesn't mean the entire species does.
I have had thick tails in the past and let me tell you, none of then wanted to be handled.


----------



## arevenant (Apr 23, 2015)

It's all fine really, after a few months when his gecko drops dead from stress he might get it...

- - - Updated - - -

Also, if you only just got your license, how have you had beardies before? Illegally I suppose... Hmmmm....


----------



## jufooty (Apr 23, 2015)

why are you so intent on fondling a gecko?


----------



## spud_meister (Apr 24, 2015)

If you want something to play with, get a dog. Use a bit of common sense, geckos are nocturnal, they are a small lizard that are often prey to bigger things. Do you think a small, shy, nocturnal animal is going to like being picked up and brought into bright light and a lot of noise?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Apr 24, 2015)

robthegeek said:


> Well sir, I have seen a lot of geckos being handled maybe this is because they were leopards and thick tail I got onto this silly forum because I wanted to see other opinions I did stupid biased opinions the sort tha
> t would make most fringe , and you treating me like a idiot does not help learn your manners sir please, don't bite people who only want to learn and for you all be more open minded leopard geckos are the best
> reptile pet known in the world and their are so many images of people handling thick tails and the lizards not caring in the least strange because you say they do, I think I will stay of biased forums like this one where people like you obviously do not handle your geckos enough to find out if they can be tamed. Even though I give your probably a great breeder, but then many are who are patient and you seem patient.
> just beware of the facts thick tailed lizards are almost like leopards and leopards are the 2nd best lizard to handle in the world.



You keep pointing out leopard geckos, in Australia you cannot keep them. I have over 50 geckos and can say with all of them none will ever like to be picked up and held. 

Get it out of your head that australian geckos are anything like a leopard gecko because they are not. 
You have asked for advise and have received it from people that have been in the hobby for more years than you have been reading.

Go to "the reptile doctor" facebook page and look through his album at the bearded dragons injured and DEAD from idiots keeping them together all because a pet shop told them it was ok. The pet shop probably tried to sell you a heat rock as well!


----------



## MR_BALMAIN69 (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 24, 2015)

It's simple really - all you're after is validation, not advice. That's a pretty common 'need' nowadays, or so it seems. 

Shame really, given all the useful advice that has been wasted.

Australian geckos don't do well with regular handling. They're not cuddly. They don't derive enjoyment from having to meet YOUR desires. They're really pretty selfish in that regard.... Or was that you? I'm confusing myself now.. 

Good luck..


----------



## BasiliskTV (Apr 24, 2015)

Just get a blue tongue skink, there easy to care for and don't mind being handled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beans (May 3, 2015)

Wowzers, alright. 

Beardies DO NOT need or particularly WANT the company of another beardie. They do not live in colonies and only ever come together to mate. Other than that they are on their on in the wild. Now tell me why you think it's okay to force 2 naturally solitary animals together in the small confines of an enclosure? Why do you think its fair theat they have to comepte for basking rights sleep spots and food? 

I hate to tell you man but almost everything you hear from petshops is utter rubbish. They would tell you, that the it can crap out gold nuggets if it would get them a sale. Most of them couldn't give a crap about the wellbeing of the animal they are selling, they just want to make a quick buck and call it a day. Open your god damn eyes and look at what you have just been told on this forum. They know what the are talking about.

Also drop it with the leopard gecko bs. You can't get them in Australia. If it doesn't occur naturally in this country then it is unavailable for you to purchase, and illegal if you do find a way. I suggest seperating your beardies if they are being kept together, because one day it will go bad. Why take that risk?

- - - Updated - - -


Oh yeah Aussie geckos. Sure you can handle them by forcing it on them but do they enjoy it? No.


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 5, 2015)

I'll second the separating the beardies ASAP. While it is possible keep some females together , the risk is one dominating the other and they can get violent and do some serious injuries to each other. NOT worth the risk IMO.

Never had a gecko , but kept some ordinarily skittish skinks , I found they became more comfortable with being handled if I hand fed them some tasty insects each time I handled them , this made the experience less stressful and even pleasureable for them as they started to associate being handled with being fed .... maybe this approach will work with geckos too.

My water skink crawls and climbs all over me for a while each day and even eventually makes herself comfy and cozy and naps in my hand or on my tummy or chest. Never imagined I'd get her to be so mega-tame and friendly and relaxed when being "handled".

- - - Updated - - -


----------

